# Anyone in London?



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi this is Joan.

I would really like to meet up with some other OLD PEOPLE (ie. 40 pluses) who are trying to conceive, who are in London.

I live in South East London, and have checked out the London boards but everyone is under 40.

Do any of you guys meet up ever? Is anyone interested. I'm feeling lonely.

Love from Joan.


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

HI JOan

I am in London and am over that age that I just cant say 

I too live in SE London in sidcup. I am not ttc anymore though as I was sucessful on DEIVF last year and now have twin boys

Would love to meet up if you like

Chris


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Thank you for replying! That's great I would love to meet up. How do we go about it?
Aha, I shall send you a message.

love from Joan.xx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Joan

I live in Purley (moved from Kennington last year) but have used the Lister Clinic and would be interested in meeting up.  

I am a little busy at the mo till end Feb.  

More than happy to correspond though and share information, if it is of any use.

Podbean


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Podbean,

Thanks for the reply. I finally got my bad news last evening. My specialist said that the results of my bloods - and of course together with the sudden onset of hot flushes I am experiencing - means that I am definitely Menopausal and that they will not consider me for treatment now.

That leaves me with DE, adoption or a childless life.

I'm a bit upset at the moment. But i would like to meet up whenever. Let's get in touch end Feb/Mar.

love Joan


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Joan

I understand. Send me an email when you are ready. 

Whilst it isn't the news you were looking for, you do still have a chance Joan.  

Look after yourself and if you need any support please email me.  

Lots of love
Podbean


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry to but in, not in London (midlands) but an oldie all the same!  

Just wanted to say Joan, really sorry to here your latest news, and it may take a little time to digest but please don't lose hope, it just means your road may take a different route  
Thinking of you

emps
x


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Jopan

Dont lose hope with your diagnosis. I went down the DE Route and have two gorgeous boys and I dont for one minute regret that they are not my biological children. I dont even think of them not being mine. It takes a bit of time to get your head around but I have no regrets choosing that path as it still meant that I could experience pregnancy and was able to bond with them before they were born.

chris


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Emps and Chris,

thanks both for your messages and thoughts.
feeling a bit better today. been talking about...things. still a bit strangled. xxxx love Joan


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi there Joan,

Sorry to hear the news you have been given from your specilaist 
How are you feeling today?

I'm 40 and live in the south-east
I'm TTC eu naturel - too old/overweight for NHS funded IVF!  Have been lucky to have conceived 4 times, but have yet to go full term or give birth


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Tamsin,

feelin okay thanks. making plans and keeping busy. and trying to do exercise. most difficult thing is getting up! i would rather sleep forever!

yeah, i was too old for the nhs. there you go.

its a beautiful day again today. good luck with your eau naturel. 

i shall have to change the heading to Sarf East and keep collecting people. thanks for answering xx
love from joan


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I am in London also and would be interested in meeting up. Let me know what you arrange

Thanks


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd be interested in meeting up too!  I am in West Sussex, but up in London lots - I'm going to the ARGC and Zita West.  Love, Harris x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

It's lovely to know there's a community of us goldies out there.  

Should we aim to do something late Feb early March?  

Joan, did you have anything particular in mind that you would like to do?

I'm open to coffee and cake, lunch, dinner - there are some fab deals on Top Table at the mo.  
    As you can see I indulge too much! 

Lots of love
podbean
xxx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Let's go for it Ladies!

Late Feb/early March. I'm basically free all of the time - being freelance, and have nothing booked in around those dates ... at the mo.

I had no specifics except for not spending TOO much money!! How about afternoon. Coffee or Tea with optional cakes.

Maybe around Covent Garden-ish - so not too far from Charing Cross and Waterloo.

What does everyone think. Let's get some feed back and some throw in some dates.

Hooray!

love Joan xxx


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Venue and treats sounds great.
I'm pretty free any days - would prefer weekday afternoons - late Feb or Early March.  What about Feb 26? or 27? or 28 - I can do any of those at the moment. 
Thanks for suggesting this Joan.
Podbean


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Podbean,

great. that's a good start.

Can anyone else make Feb 26/27/28 afternoon (from 2.00 i guess), around Covent Garden (5/10 mins walk from Charing Cross)?

joan xx


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi ladies, i just came across your imminent covent garden meet up - can i tag along? joxx


----------



## Harris Tweed (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi there - I can make any of those, so count me in!  

Harris


----------



## Rusty06 (Oct 25, 2007)

Hello

I think it would be a great idea for a group of oldies to meet up. Unfortunately , well lucky for me I will be away from end of Feb and most of March. Hopefully this will be the first of more meet ups so I will look out for the next one if I miss this one.

Thanks


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Ok girls, just waiting to see if we get anymore replies (great you're joining us kelway) and then we can choose the day. xxx joan


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,

I'd be interested in meeting up too.

I've just had failed IVF treatment tho' and can't really take any more time off work.  Next time the meeting be in the evening?

Karen


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hiya Kizzy,

let's see what we can do.

ACTUALLY, I have just had an enquiry for a job exactly on those 3 days suggested. As i'm freelance i would really need to do it as cash is low at the mo. AND it's a very exciting offer.

I will know in the next few days if its a def, and will be in touch girls. sorry to do this. but.

How would everyone else feel about making it evening?

love Joan xx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Girls, girls, I am SO sorry!  But I am VERY excited.  My gig has been confirmed and i will be flying out, performing and then back on those very dates we chose, 26, 27 28 feb. So i can't come.

I am HOPIng that you will all be able to chose some more dates  Pleeeease because I want to come and meet everyone.

Podbean, you suggested those dates before. Can you think up some more dates and possibly for the evening. Or we could meet afternoon and then some stay on for early evening.

What do you think?

love from happy (employed) joan xxxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi,
Would love to meet up, but can only do evenings, unless at the weekends
Will watch for updates on this post for when!
Tamsin
x


----------



## podbean (Jan 16, 2008)

Good news Joan, you sound so excited.  It sounds very glamourous.  

I am now heading out to Isida, Kiev at the end of the week so am putting my get togethers on hold for this period.  

However, I  think you ladies should just go for it.  It may be difficult to get everybody to commit to the same date and time. I'd just choose a date that most people would come along to - Joan if you are back from your gig then how about the week beginning March 3rd Monday about 6.00 ish?  

Lots of love 
Podbean
x


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay, here we go.

Can anyone make Tuesday 4th, 5th, or 6th March?

Joan xx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Joan here,

has everyone given up on me??

Tuesday 4th March
Thursday 6th March??


Ever hopeful xxx


----------



## jeeves (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi , I live in north London and work next to Covent Garden. I am 46 ( goodness that looks old written down ) and have one daughter of 6 but am still trying the donor egg route.  Had one failed attempt At IM Barcelona. I would love to meet real people and talk as I am very isolated and can't bring myself to discuss it with my family. Thursday suits me better but will try and do whichever .

Bridget.


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Bridget,

great to hear from you and look forward to meeting up.  Let's go for the Thursday then. And see if anyone else can come.

T H U R S D A Y  M A R C H  6 TH.

Anyone else coming!?

Joan xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry, already have a prior commitment that day
But hope you have a great time and don't forget to take loads of pics!


----------



## jeeves (Jun 30, 2006)

What time on Thursday, four onwards is good for me. Anyone else coming?  

Where shall we meet?  Prefer coffee shop to pub.

JJ1 has posted me a message but your inbox is full and I can't reply.  

Bridget


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hello,

This thread seems to have gone a bit quiet.

Is this meet up still going to happen?

Karen


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry for silence, i was away and have been recovering.

Who can come on Thursday?

We have a suggested time for 4.00.

I suggest a cafe - maybe a Cafe Nero or something easy to find. There is quite a big one just up from the Strand and to the Leicester Square side of Covent Garden Market Piazza. On the corner of Bedford Street and Chandos Place.

What do you think?

Can anyone come, or do we need to reschedule with more notice?

Joan xx


----------



## Joan (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi Ladies,

no replies.

I am thinking to reschedule. Please could everyone interested in THE LONDON MEET send me a message with an email address and then I can co-ordinate it properly.

Whaddaya think?

Joanywoany xx


----------



## jeeves (Jun 30, 2006)

Joan , that would suit me as have another commitment in the evening.

Bridget


----------

